# Decisions Decisions



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Which should I get?

Douglas Service Rifle Upper
Built by Compass Lake Engineering 


Barrel Type - Douglas SS 7 twist
Chamber Type - Wylde
Select Muzzle Type - Post Ban -without flash suppressor or bayonet mount
Rear Site MOA Option - 1/4 MOA
Rear Sight Aperture - .040
Finish Type (SS Barrels Only) - Bead Blasted
Front Sight Post - .050
Pinned Rear Sight - add
A4 w/ Detachable Carry Handle - Detachable Carry Handle Upgrade
$1,076.00

or 

Saiga Sporter, 16" 7.62x39
Condition: Used/Very Good
Not Converted

$810 shipped


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If I buy the SR Upper then I can have fun building a lower for it
Likewise, if I get the Saiga AK I get to convert it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I hadn't been much interested in an AR in 5.56 until I took my grandson to a service rifle match last November. He wanted to go live on the range afterwards. I might buy a Compass Lake or Rock River to try to pass on to him part of what I know.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Joraca said:


> I hadn't been much interested in an AR in 5.56 until I took my grandson to a service rifle match last November. He wanted to go live on the range afterwards. I might buy a Compass Lake or Rock River to try to pass on to him part of what I know.


I've shot a few rifle courses with both CMP and Appleseed, shooting from 100-600 yards, using M1As and Garands. Loads of fun.
Whats even better is doing those types of courses up at CMP Talladega Marksmanship Park, a world class shooting range if there ever was.


That is where he'd really want to live, never change a target or walk to check scores ever again.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The match was a CMP/AMU event in Starke, FL with CMP's electronic scoring and their carbines. Spoiled him already, I'm afraid.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Get a Krebs custom AK forget the Saiga lol But if you go the AR route before buying the Douglas barrel look into T-Box barrels sold by Sgt of Arms in the wylde chambering. The type of accuracy they have had from their Grendels and 6mmX47 are unreal. I think they have a picture of a Grendel after 2500 rounds still shooting in the .2s or less. I just received one of their Grendel barrels in the mail so maybe in a week or two I will be testing the accuracy at 100, 300, and 500 yards.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Now I've another AK-47, an Arsenal SLR107-31 Folding from K-Var.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Arsenal SLR-107FR












And here she is with the rest of my AK platform long arms.
Saiga ver.21 .308, Saiga 12g, Saiga AK47, Arsenal AK47 SLR-107FR


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Too late for this round, but Compass Lake is hard to beat performance wise, and they’re super nice local folks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Arsenal makes a damn fine AK. a good buddy of mine has one chopped/suppressed and it's fun as hell to shoot!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

